# La máquina más inútil jamas creada



## capitanp (Ene 28, 2010)

*La máquina más inútil jamas creada*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 28, 2010)

Jajaj muy buena!


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 28, 2010)

jajajaj quiero una de esas!!!!


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 28, 2010)

JAJA que graciosa que esta!! hay que hacer una!!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 28, 2010)

¡Yo necesito 10 de esas!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 28, 2010)

ah no era dificil


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 28, 2010)

jjajaja que buena que esta jajaja..


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 28, 2010)

JAjajaj...
Ahora imaginensela con algo peludo y patas. Sustote que le pegaría a cualquiera!!!

Aver... lo intentaré!!

Click..


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 29, 2010)

Jajajaja me ataque de la risa como 20 minutos ... esa maquina es la onda


----------



## Limbo (Ene 29, 2010)

Muy buena.. 
Pero lo mejor ha sido otro video que sale en la lista de abajo. La peleaa de televisioness!!(Digo television por lo de "caja tonta")

El unico uso que le veo es como dice CRONOS, ponerle una garra o zarpa, y añadir al artilugio un altavoz que emita un rugido o algo parecido..
Y por ponerle imaginacion, que el interruptor tenga como una funda con aspecto de algun animal..

Como siga diciendo no acabo.. 
Saludazoss!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 29, 2010)

con uno de estos andara


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2010)

a esa caja ponele un cartel que diga:

" MOVEME LA TECLA" 

y se comporta exactamente igual que muchas mujeres.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 29, 2010)

> y se comporta exactamente igual que muchas mujeres.


jaja  Como se nota que aprovechas la falta de mujeres que hay por el foro


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> a esa caja ponele un cartel que diga:
> 
> " MOVEME LA TECLA"
> 
> y se comporta exactamente igual que muchas mujeres.


 
Jajajajaja..
Que creo que me he orinao de la risa...!!!!

(_con aspecto serio_) ¡Tienes razón!

Click..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 29, 2010)

justamente esto lo vi ayer en el site no puedo creer que lo inventaran. en instructables estan las instrucciones para realizarlo

saludos

recien ahora vi la pelea de las cajas, jjajajajaja, que bueno


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2010)

Y yo hace un rato vi esta maquinita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCm8bpuyA0
Creo que es mas inutil todavia!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2010)

hombre. mira loq ue hice !!!!
mujer: sos un inutil , eso no sirve para nada  :enfadado:

hombre: pero me gusta hacer cosas, es lindo .
mujer: que sos un inutil no servis para nada.

hombre 1 año despues: mira mujer lo que hice
mujer: que siempre seras un inutil.
hombre: pero un señor me lo va a comprar, lo va a fabricar y me da 1 millon de dolares.
mujer: fantastico, el 50% es mio.


----------



## Daferu (Ene 30, 2010)

jaja muy buenas maquinas, no vamos a negar que son ingeniosas.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

¿Alguien ha jugado a Loco Roco para PSP?
La ultima maquina es un poco como ese juego...


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 30, 2010)

Yo lo jugué en el celu, está muy bueno! ahora estoy haciendo una versión casera que use el acelerometro de mi 5330 
Para que puede servir un contador de tapas???!!!

Si quieren mas maquinas inutiles busquen "chindogu"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnhsu4sQw3I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6oqWkYEFIg


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

Buenasss

Esta maquina no es inutil pero me ha hecho gracia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PcL6-mjRNk


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 30, 2010)

jajajaj muy buena la del perro.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 30, 2010)

hay gente para todo!


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

No sé si a ahorrado tiempo o ha malgastado. Un perro es incansable.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2010)

che fernandoae, vi la almohada que te abraza.,
pero la muñeca sistem es mas completa !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 30, 2010)

el contador de tapas le vendria bien a los del garrahan que andan juntando tapas para cambiarlas por equipamiento medico, claro que las deben de vender al peso, pero bue

saludos

la del perro genial, yo necesitaria una maquina asi pero que revolee un palo tipo poste de luz, o sea de buen tamaño, es lo que a mi nena boxer le gusta, jeje


los chindogus esos ya los habia visto en la ahora extinta revista lazer, faltaria el paraguas con bocina, el protector de lengua, jeje y tantos otros que no me acuerdo

saludos


----------



## maxidom (Ene 31, 2010)

jajajaja.. la verdad que muy bueno.. jajaja


----------



## nietzche (Feb 1, 2010)

por makinas idiotas como la que ustedes dicen de las tapas, han ganado fortunas personascomunes y corrientes, se acuerdan como empezo sony? HP o nokia?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 3, 2010)

Eso es historia.

Cuenta cuenta, que no es malo conocer!!!

Click..


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> por makinas idiotas como la que ustedes dicen de las tapas, han ganado fortunas personascomunes y corrientes, se acuerdan como empezo sony? HP o nokia?


 

esos eran otros tiempos...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 4, 2010)

¡¡¡¡jajajaja estan muy buenas las maquinas, sobre todo la del perro!!!!JAJAAJ


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hombre. mira loq ue hice !!!!
> mujer: sos un inutil , eso no sirve para nada
> 
> hombre: pero me gusta hacer cosas, es lindo .
> ...


¿Leíste _El Diario de Adán y Eva_ de Mark Twain?
Si no lo hiciste, leelo, te va a gustar...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioG (Feb 4, 2010)

Ese es un verdadero invento sin beneficio alguno. Pero reconozco el ingenio del creador de esa maquinita.


----------



## armentatron (Feb 5, 2010)

la del perro se me hizo muy intereante e ingenioso esta muy bien para cuando llegas cansado a casa despues del trabajo y tu perro quiere jugar y tu obviamente no traes animos jejeje, pero nietzche cuanta como empezo sony hp o nokia ya que lo ignoro anda porfas


----------



## tuimg (Feb 5, 2010)

XD.. muy buena la del perro, es una buena alternativa para los amos que no tiennen tiempo ni animo.


----------



## fedealma (Feb 5, 2010)

jajaja que buenas maquinas!!! me mori de risa.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2010)

en realidad y en cuento al titulo...

si es la maquina mas inutil *jamas creada*...pues si *jamas se creó*...no puede ser inútil...

entienden??


----------



## gyerardos (Feb 7, 2010)

No manches en realidad me reí mucho, jajaja está buenísima


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 12, 2010)

Entonces creo que ya encontramos un uso útil a la maquinita inutil..

Se llamará la cajita que hace reir. Ami también me latio y me gustó para armarla, solo que le pondré pelos y un ruido horroroso!!

Click..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 13, 2010)

> Ami también me latio y me gustó para armarla, solo que le pondré pelos y un ruido horroroso!!


Piensas igual que yo CRONOS  En asustar a la gente


----------



## armentatron (Feb 16, 2010)

se le podria adaptar una botellita como as que se le ponen a los hamsters jejeje no se si las han visto ???


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo vi uno hace tiempo, que era de los mas inutiles, pero no era electronico sino mecanico. Trataba de una simple manivela que la girabas y hacia que un muñeco de madera girara su brazo, mano y dedos, de manera circular en su sien (Como el gesto de "estas loco"). No sé si lo he descrito demasiado bien, pero bueno, intentare buscar el video porque a mi me impacto bastante  Era como si el propio artilugio le dijera al inventor: Estas loco por inventarme. Era curioso. Lo buscaré.


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 19, 2010)

la maquina que puso capitan seria la maquina imprendible jajajaja


----------



## sfg88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Aqui otro invento inutil: Un lanzador electronico de avioncitos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fafBk6w7Vh0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

(Aun no he visto el video) ¿Por que ha de ser inutil si "según" lanza avioncitos?

... mmm será que la lo haya patentado?


----------



## sfg88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Por que ha de ser inutil si "según" lanza avioncitos?



el caso es que es un invento ridiculo, ¿para que lo tendrias? bueno, claro para lanzar avioncitos pero es que acaso es necesario? si lo mejor de armar un avioncito es lanzarlo con tus propias manos, ademas si miras el video no lo lanza tan bien que digamos.



Tacatomon dijo:


> ... mmm será que la lo haya patentado?



Yo creo que si, puedes comprarlo en amazon


----------



## armentatron (Feb 20, 2010)

tiene razon sfg88 es inutil ya que hacer un avioncito de papel luego conectas la maquina luego pones el avion luego lo empujas un poquito para que lo lanze mal, pues no, si es inutil jejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo creo que exageran, por eso hasta lo venden.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo esa maquina de lanzar aviones la adaptaria para tirar bolas de papel arrugado a la papelera. Son muchos los papeles que estrujo. Aunque ahora que lo pienso le añadiria una prensa de papel que forme una bola mas compacta y asi ahorrar espacio, ademas obtendria un mejor lanzamiento  En fin, es tarde, no hacerme caso


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 22, 2010)

Se usa para los que no tienen brazos..

Ups! que cruel se oye. Lo ponen con el pie y luego lo empujan un poco. No???

Digo!

(sigue sonando cruel el comentario, pero es broma!)

Click..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Se usa para los que no tienen brazos..
> ...
> Lo ponen con el pie y luego lo empujan un poco.



Si son capaces de doblar el papel para darle la forma de avioncito usando sólo los pies... ¿Cómo no podrían tirarlo sólo con los pies?

Entonces sí que resulta una máquina inútil 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 22, 2010)

> Si son capaces de doblar el papel para darle la forma de avioncito usando sólo los pies... ¿Cómo no podrían tirarlo sólo con los pies?


 Buen razonamiento  (No lo habia pensado cuando lo leí)


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

En este caso cambiamos de enfoque en vez de ser la maquina la inutil, el inútil es el hombre y la máquina la mas útil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNBIdVR95V0

Que buen invento


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 13, 2010)

parece una pavada pero hay que hacerlo, aunque si, el inutil ahi es el hombre. yo le pondria latas de coca pero bue jeje


----------



## alejandrow999 (Abr 13, 2010)

Es cierto: el inútil es el hombre. Yo, en vez de hacer una máquina lanzadora de latas, hubiese hecho un equipo más terapéutico: uno que en vez de lanzarle latas, le lance a él del sillón... así recupera su movilidad, ¿No les parece?.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Abr 13, 2010)

inutil no, arto vago!!!


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 13, 2010)

Jaja acá está ese pibe dentro de 10 años...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3lJwyQ_2Qg

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 13, 2010)

mmmm, le falta alguna forma de comandar sin usar las cuerdas, pobre, tiene que usar los brazos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2010)

LOL, lo que no me explico es como tiene un TV tannn antiguo... Es para que tuvies un HTPC de última generación... Juaaaaa


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

Tiene la tecnología para hacer un robot pero no tiene televisión con control remoto. jajja

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 14, 2010)

Yo creo que ese tio lleva en casa decadas y no ha podido salir de casa a comprar nuevos electrodomesticos. Aprendio robotica por forosdeelectronica y ahora se ha construido un robot con las sobras de aparatos que utilizaba fuera de casa (cortacesped, coche,...).

*Esto es solo una conjetura sin fundamento alguno*


----------



## lovecom45 (Abr 15, 2010)

Woow a trabajar en ella para tener una en casa !!!!


----------



## MerLiNz (Abr 15, 2010)

jaja lo de la cerveza esta *GU*apo pero creo *QU*e cuando el "hombre" lleve unas cervezas de mas no tendra tanta punteria para recojerla como la maquina para lanzarla


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 18, 2010)

Chuta yo conocia la flojera, pero este tipo se pasoooo!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2010)

MerLiNz dijo:


> jaja lo de la cerveza esta *GU*apo pero creo *QU*e cuando el "hombre" lleve unas cervezas de mas no tendra tanta punteria para recojerla como la maquina para lanzarla


 

jajajajaja, es verdad, va a ver latas dobles


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajajajaja, es verdad, va a ver latas dobles



Le faltó inventar que le tirara la lata abierta y no volcara el contenido en el vuelo :OOO

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2010)

lo complicado de que tire la lata abierta es que con el golpe contra la mano se derrame el preciado liquido, asi que tendria que hacer una segunda maquina con un brazo articulado que amortigüe la lata........naaaaaaaaaaaa, mucha flojera


----------



## GomezF (Abr 18, 2010)

Ya que no tiene control remoto puede hacer un brazo que le cambie el canal. Jajaja


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 18, 2010)

si claro cuando uno esta hechandose unas y no quiere ni caminar a buscar la que sige jeje


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 18, 2010)

JAJAAJ, es bunisima.

Si las venden me compro una. No se para que pero la compro.


----------



## renatopa (Abr 18, 2010)

esta bueno los inventos...ami parecer se les puede dar uso en algo.....


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX09WnGU6ZY&feature=player_embedded

esa esta buenísima!! jajaja


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 19, 2010)

jajaja que buena


----------



## kiws (Jun 19, 2010)

jajajaj esta buenisimo lo mejor de todo son los monitos que estan sentados procesando la imagen  quiero una pa navidad jajajaja confused:aunque falta algo aun )


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 19, 2010)

pues no se que le falte, pero esta muy curiosa, y mas por los monitos jajaj


----------



## hernan1 (Jun 20, 2010)

excelente!!!!
Mira, de las impresoras, es la mas divertida.. sabes lo que habra sido desarrollar ese proyecto?:|
debe ser terrible


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 20, 2010)

esa impresora es una tontera, no sirve para nada, o sea, comparandola con cualquier otra impresora. pero para lo que si sirve es para aprender(y eso no tiene precio), ya sea a programar, hacer placas, aprender los componentes o a ensamblar legos


saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 20, 2010)

Eso es una maravilla


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2010)

De milagro no salió un lego volando, eso si que tiene "Partes Movibles"


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 20, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esa impresora es una tontera, no sirve para nada, o sea, comparandola con cualquier otra impresora. pero para lo que si sirve es para aprender(y eso no tiene precio), ya sea a programar, hacer placas, aprender los componentes o a ensamblar legos
> 
> 
> saludos



jaja, sera que por eso el tema se llama La máquina más inútil  jamas  creada 

pero como tu dices solo sirve para aprender, y que te sientas como en papalote museo del niño con su frase de "toca juega y aprende"


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2010)

En estos dias vi un reloj bastante curioso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbCj830rtOs


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 23, 2010)

esta buenisima jajajjaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 23, 2010)

ta bueno el reloj ese, mucho mejor que otros que te ponen calculos matematicos para saber la hora, o con puntitos o cosas asi

saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey! Pero mejor aún el que te responda cuando le preguntes directamente la hora.
(que el reloj te responda, si que sería un reto.) (Solo para ciegos o el que está bastante ocupado, jejeje)

Click.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

hola, subtitulos en castellano o explicacion , alguien pudiera ??


----------



## sony (Jul 3, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX09WnGU6ZY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> esa esta buenísima!! jajaja


jajajaj este esta bueno para haser pcbs y dejaria de ser una maquina inutil


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 4, 2010)

es verdad, solo un buen plumón permanente y listo  no es mala idea


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

la verdad es son muy buenas y que osio el que las invento jajaja


----------



## Robo (Jul 5, 2010)

vea que cosas, de todas las que vi voy aconstruir en mi tiempo libre( que es mucho XD) la primera, yo solo, la impresora la voy a hacer con un par de amigos que estan metidos del todo en la programacion(a mi me va mejor diseando los circuitos ), ya les dije a ellos, y vamos a empezar en octubre y la meta es acabrla para enero o febrero (somos algo descuidados con lo que hacemos pero lo hacemos)
y en cuanto a las otras mauinas, inutiles pero dan momentos de diversion a la hora de  armarlas (menos el lanza aviones XD)
saludos!


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 6, 2010)

Jaja muy buena la maquina del principio, realmente no te sirve para nada, solamente al principio para mostarcela a tus amigo y reirse un rato o bien para crear este tema en un foro jaja. Saludos


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 27, 2010)

jajajajaja esta muy bueno para perder el tiempo


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 27, 2010)

espetaculaa aaaaaaa


----------



## Hafking (Jul 28, 2010)

Está bueno para hacer tiempo


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Jul 30, 2010)

increible yo quiero una XD mejor realizare la mia propia =)


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 30, 2010)

jajaja como me mori de la risa con éstas máquinas locas!!!!
son buenisimasss!!!!!!!

no se si conocen a Charles Chaplin pero la del vago me hizo acordar a la pelicula!!


----------



## zxeth (Jul 31, 2010)

jajaja y porque todavia no vieron esto 



 . 
Ojala tubiese uno de esos, pero siendo flaco y sexy jajajajajaja


----------



## Limbo (Jul 31, 2010)

jaja No sé donde lo vi antes, pero lo vi. Es muy bueno.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 5, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> jajaja y porque todavia no vieron esto esto .
> Ojala tubiese uno de esos, pero siendo flaco y sexy jajajajajaja


 
jajajajaaja o dios mio!!!!
cuando vi ese video........
no puede ser para tanto que un humano llegue a ese nivel de pereza jajajajaajaj


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

¡Es buenísima!. Me pido una.


----------



## 1024 (Ago 5, 2010)




----------



## Limbo (Ago 5, 2010)

jajajjajaja la maquina de hacer desayunos de peter!!! Mitica para ser humano que se precie


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2010)

Este ya lo habia puesto alguna vez por alli


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 6, 2010)

la primera vez que vi un video de esos en you tube estuve hooras mirando las distintas versiones jajaja


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 6, 2010)

bueno esto realmente tiene utilidad, pero esta bueno como para no caerse en las escaleras de noche


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 7, 2010)

en varios hospitales vendria bien que implementen algo asi


----------



## Imzas (Ago 7, 2010)

Holis, muchas gracias por compartir este material!, realmente me rei muchisimo y pase mis momentos de tristeza


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> bueno esto realmente tiene utilidad, pero esta bueno como para no caerse en las escaleras de noche
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir_cqS6oV5U



tenes plata ????
haces lo que queres.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 12, 2011)

...


----------



## rash (Nov 12, 2011)

jajjajaj tacato que buena esa máquina.... creo que representa de alguna forma la actitud de dos personas discutiendo y discutiendo....

ajjajaajja
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

muy cierto... lo mas parecido a la inteligencia artificial...

lo que me hace recordar la firma de 2M



> "No hay nada mejor repartido que la razón: todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente"


----------

